# Why I love colony traps...



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I set some colony traps Christmas day, and this is why I love using them:




If I were only using 110's I would've only caught 1 of these 4 in the run.


This was the catch today ~ all out of 4 traps 





-Chris


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, todays catch paid for the 4 colony traps and about 15 more! Nice work!


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Good pull! Congrats.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice job, wish I could be out there.
Post some more
Thanks
Matt


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

magnumhntr said:


> I set some colony traps Christmas day, and this is why I love using them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW - yeah - awesome - hey - is that an 8 " wide colony trap made of 1 x 2 " 14 gauge ?
You appear to know what your doing - good job man - let me know if you want to try out some of mine ? I have a few different types I am making @ present - and should be formulating up some new lure real soon - for MU$KRAT MAYHEM - 2014 - Trapper ED

[email protected]


----------



## TrapperX (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello Ed, 
The 8x6 with 1x2 is pretty standard. 
A 100' roll of 1x2 cost about $67 out the door and I can get 33 traps out of a roll putting cost of per trap to $2.03 
I have over a hundred now and just need to find more hours in my day next year to get them all set lol 
The ones I made 3 years ago are holding up great, except one that a deer stomped on  



BigfootTraps said:


> WOW - yeah - awesome - hey - is that an 8 " wide colony trap made of 1 x 2 " 14 gauge ?
> You appear to know what your doing - good job man - let me know if you want to try out some of mine ? I have a few different types I am making @ present - and should be formulating up some new lure real soon - for MU$KRAT MAYHEM - 2014 - Trapper ED
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## TrapperX (Oct 4, 2013)

Love these winter rats!
Hides are nice and thick, I am hoping I can get 50 more for the last auction. 



magnumhntr said:


> I set some colony traps Christmas day, and this is why I love using them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

TrapperX said:


> Hello Ed,
> The 8x6 with 1x2 is pretty standard.
> A 100' roll of 1x2 cost about $67 out the door and I can get 33 traps out of a roll putting cost of per trap to $2.03
> I have over a hundred now and just need to find more hours in my day next year to get them all set lol
> The ones I made 3 years ago are holding up great, except one that a deer stomped on


Howdy Trapper X - Thanks for the bounce back - 10/4

Where do you get that wire mesh 1 x 2 / 14 gauge for that price $67 ? Farm Supply ?
I found a farm supply that has all kinds of different patterns - from chicken wire on down in gauge to wire plate - awesome - the HEAVY DUTY 16 gauge 1 x 1 is $85 / 100 feet roll - so it figures with tax - @ $0.92 / foot - which is about the same cost factor you are dealing with / in the ballpark - ( Lot's of work - less if you build the rigid type )

My traps are all cut by hand @ present - trimmed by hand - wrapped by hand - and the original designs are native style - however - I have found that using standard American J clips improves the collapsible / folding capabilities - especially when you desire to compact these traps to 24" x 6" foot prints - and bundle them.

I can get 6 traps bundled in two sets of 3 - wired and taped - into a PRIORITY FLAT RATE BOX - and some extra goodies - that is it - @ $15.30 cost - which I have been including in the prices to our customers - simply because of hard times - competition - and the idea that I would rather have guys out there using decent built traps for less money - help the cause of trapping - I hope !

We don't make much $ Money doing this trap building - no - but it is a worthy cause - and it sure is better than being dependent upon welfare hand outs / food stamps and charities - and we have been down that road before - stinks way worse than LURE !

Which brings me to - I just got tired of work - work - work - and finally - more work -
Too many orders last month - right before Christmas - ( don't get me wrong - I love it - but ??? - xxx ) So I went out yesterday ( my wife did ) and bought 5 new box traps from Harbor Freight - all because I saw an add from some guy who subscribed to my ED Channel on YouTube - another trapper - who posted a video about adjusting these traps -

So I bought 5 @ $21.99 each - UNBELIEVABLE - but true - the whole purchase cost - $118 - with tax -
I guess I will do a bit of re-inforcement on these box traps - 32" x 10" x 13" ( they advertise 15" H ) but they are 13" H - I measured the boxes with a tape measure -
They are completely collapsible - and for the MONEY - WOW !!!
A bit flimsy in the doorway structures - due to the collapsible requirements - however - these can be easily reinforced with #9 wire - and a small welder - to make a GOOD TRAP out of these - and for that kind of money - I say - it is a GOOD DEAL .

I am going to test these out - I read a bunch of reviews on them - on the internet - Harbor Freight site - there is 57 different reviews - on that one trap alone - Model 09646 - the single swing door / bait door model - with tredle - spring loaded door - a bit flexible - but not bad - I believe it will probably handle skunks - opossums - raccoons - fox - small bobcats - etc. I doubt it would hold a strong animal - like a Fisher - or Badger - although it could with a bit of reinforcements - and tweaking -

Check it out Harbor Freight - Animal Traps - they have 4 models - 90218 model is similar but longer @ 37" for $25.99 ? They even make a double swing door model - 95117 for $29.99 each - which is awesome price for a 36" long - 12" x 13" cage trap with spring loaded doors ??? Even if they are a bit light in the gauge - they can be overlaid with another layer of mesh cheaply and make a HELL OF A TRAP - !!! for what - $3 more each ? 

take care -
Trapper ED 

Oh - have your heard about the OBSESSION 4 MEN - secret ?
let me know - I will let it out - xxx


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

BigfootTraps said:


> Howdy Trapper X - Thanks for the bounce back - 10/4
> 
> Where do you get that wire mesh 1 x 2 / 14 gauge for that price $67 ? Farm Supply ?
> I found a farm supply that has all kinds of different patterns - from chicken wire on down in gauge to wire plate - awesome - the HEAVY DUTY 16 gauge 1 x 1 is $85 / 100 feet roll - so it figures with tax - @ $0.92 / foot - which is about the same cost factor you are dealing with / in the ballpark - ( Lot's of work - less if you build the rigid type )
> ...


CAT$ run until the end of January - 31 - Gray Fox go until end of February - Beaver and Muskrat and Mink - Raccoon go until end of March - There is a sizable population of muskrats down @ the Salton Sea / Colorado river area - in southern CA - desert rats - literally - along with a huge infestation of cotton rats - and pocket gophers - so I am thinking of heading south - after CAT$ go out - and going for the GUSTO on rats' and beaver - in the ditches down near BRAWLEY - EL CENTRO area - 

I found a report / essay / paper written by a researcher on the reclamation of that area and it's effect on the muskrat and beaver - cotton rat - etc. It stated that in one season - 1919 / 1920 - that there were over 25,000 muskrats taken that winter in the HOLTVILLE area alone - near the NEW RIVER - and other tributaries -

It also stated that in some places along the NEW RIVER the muskrat population density approached 200 per mile - WOW !!! One trapper alone - is stated as catching 64 in one night along a mile stretch of the river - now that is muskrat trapping !!!

My hands just get sore thinking about all that skinning - MAN o MAN - 

Ok - well - to collapse or not to collapse - that is the QUESTION - 
Some prefer them - others - probably despise them - for un-mentioned reasons -
I think the rigid traps are stronger - obviously - and well - better made - less to go wrong - it is simple logic - but that said - the collapsible products are convenient - and they store away real compact - so they can fit into a pack basket of a school kid - or the car of a high school / college student - and I think that fills a niche - that is why people buy them - which brings me to another QUESTION - ?

Do you know where I can buy a supply of heavier - bigger - J type clips ?
I have seen them - but I don't know or remember where - I guess I can get busy and search the WEB - I want to use 14 gauge stock - to build some more collapsible products - colony traps - floaters - floats - nesting groups - u know - stuff -

take care- 

Trapper ED
Bigfoot Traps


----------



## codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

Just wondering if "trapper x" or anyone else can tell me where they buy 14gauge 1x2 wire mesh in 100 foot rolls for 67.00???? Thanks so much.


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Michigan Trappers - Check out our little trap testing adventure on Snapfish - http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...0130077028","vp":"g","sb":5},"ovm":{"v":"s"}}

Also - did you know these simple fact$ - it takes over 2000 operations by hand - cutting - snipping - trimming - bending - forming - crimping to fashion and form just 6 collapsible BIGFOOT TRAP$ ? 

We sell these for $54 per 6 traps plus SHIPPING - which cost $36 parcel post select to EAST COAST NOW ???
USPS just raised it's rates another 33 percent this past MONDAY - after raising the rates last year - in JANUARY 33 percent -

This translates into a 66 percent DUTY TARIFF against every AMERICAN MANUFACTURER / SMALL BUSINESS that uses USPS to ship products - and is a DIRECT SLAP in the FACE of the AMERICAN CONSUMER - and in particular the AMERICAN TRAPPER - who is unjustly targeted by LAW ENFORCEMENT and ANIMAL RIGHT$ GROUP$ both - to be victimized by unlawful discrimination and abuse - 

In fact AB1213 mandates that the CALIFORNIA DEPARTMENT of FISH and WILDLIFE - commission limits trapping range and seasons and regulate the cost of the license in direct relationship to the PRICE being PAID by the CHINESE in US DOLLARS for BOBCAT HIDE$ ???

THAT is an UNCONSTITUTIONAL LIMITATION on FREEDOM of SPEECH - RELIGION - PRESS - RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS - and just GOD DAMNED good living - and yet congress has seen fit to PASS this CRAP and along with it cut 1 BILLION dollars from FOOD STAMP$ programs for the NEEDY - while they take away your HUNTING - TRAPPING and FISHING priviledges - DECLARE U mentally incapable - so they can STEAL your HOME - CAR - BELONGING$ and MONEY -

LEAVE YOU HELPLESS -
then take a TIRE IRON to your KID$ face and put out his FSHOCKEDcking EYE:help:Ball -

take -

BIGFOOT TRAPS
TRAPPER ED


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

BigfootTraps said:


> Hey Michigan Trappers - Check out our little trap testing adventure on Snapfish - http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...0130077028","vp":"g","sb":5},"ovm":{"v":"s"}}
> 
> Also - did you know these simple fact$ - it takes over 2000 operations by hand - cutting - snipping - trimming - bending - forming - crimping to fashion and form just 6 collapsible BIGFOOT TRAP$ ?
> 
> ...


http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml;jsessionid=ec2c50d2d49f96d41d631f747f33?bill_id=201320140AB1213&search_keywords

This is the LINK to CALIFORNIA AB1213 - now LAW - signed by GOVERNOR - " NO FLUSH" - October 15, 2013 to commemorate HITLER'$ interment into the PRISON in MUNICH ? for the two years it supposedly took him to write MEIN KAMPF ???

ACH TUNG - BABY - OU812 ??? - no doubt - U2 - BONO - as in SONNY - HIGHWAY 111 -
$111 Trapping LICENSE - MUSKRAT CONSPIRACY ???

I will leave that realization up to U - 2 
All I am saying is SOMETHING SPHINX in California and it ain't CARMAN'S CANINE CALL - OK ??? SKUNK - xxx

Trapper ED -


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

BigfootTraps said:


> http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml;jsessionid=ec2c50d2d49f96d41d631f747f33?bill_id=201320140AB1213&search_keywords
> 
> This is the LINK to CALIFORNIA AB1213 - now LAW - signed by GOVERNOR - " NO FLUSH" - October 15, 2013 to commemorate HITLER'$ interment into the PRISON in MUNICH ? for the two years it supposedly took him to write MEIN KAMPF ???
> 
> ...


Here is a few HIGHLIGHT$ of what I am speaking about - the ONEROUS - DEMONIC nature of this BEA$T is that it - AB1213 is the FI$CAL BLUEPRINT of the ANIMAL RIGHT$ agenda - so read it - learn it - and FORMULATE your DEFENSE strategies around IT - and IT'S CONTENT - because this is how they will ATTACK all TRAPPING - HUNTING and FISHING rights - state by state - UNITED we stand - stood - DIVIDED we fell - fall -

OK ???

READ this NOW : below 

This bill would enact the Bobcat Protection Act of 2013, which would, beginning January 1, 2014, make it unlawful to trap any bobcat, or attempt to do so, or to sell or export any bobcat or part of any bobcat taken in the area surrounding Joshua Tree National Park, as specified. The bill would require the commission to amend its regulations to prohibit the trapping of bobcats adjacent to the boundaries of each national or state park and national monument or wildlife refuge in which bobcat trapping is prohibited, as specified. The bill would require the commission, commencing January 1, 2016, to consider whether to prohibit bobcat trapping within, and adjacent to, preserves, state conservancies, and any other public or private conservation areas identified to the commission by the public as warranting protection, and to amend its regulations accordingly, as specified. The bill would prohibit the trapping of any bobcat, or attempt to do so, on any private land not belonging to the trapper without the express written consent of the owner of that property, as specified. The bill would require the commission to set trapping license fees for the 2014&#8211;15 season, and any subsequent seasons in which bobcat trapping is allowed, at the level necessary to fully recover all reasonable administrative and implementation costs of the Department of Fish and Wildlife and the commission associated with the trapping of bobcats in the state, as specified. The bill would provide that these provisions do not limit the ability of the department or the commission to impose additional requirements, restrictions, or prohibitions related to the taking of bobcats. By changing the definition of a crime, the bill would impose a state-mandated local program.
The California Constitution requires the state to reimburse local agencies and school districts for certain costs mandated by the state. Statutory provisions establish procedures for making that reimbursement.
This bill would provide that no reimbursement is required by this act for a specified reason.
Digest Key
Vote: MAJORITY Appropriation: NO Fiscal Committee: YES Local Program: YES 

Notice it says APPROPRIATON$ : no - and Fiscal Committee : YE$ ???
They love that !!!
That means it costs them NO money to IMPLEMENT this program - yet they get to RAKE in the DOLLAR$ - in excessive FINE$ and REIMBURSEMENTS - from the IMPRISONMENTS - SEIZURE$ and other BOOTY and LOOT they recover from the TRAPPER$ they prosecute - for stuff like - not checking your traps daily - or no numbers on your traps - or illegal takes of protected game - trapping in protected areas - using illegal devices - selling fur taken with illegal devices - setting devices on private property without permission - trepassing - and a host of almost any other thing you can possibly imagine - including - baiting your traps with COTTON BALL$ - because they look like a SOUTHBOUND RABBIT headed NORTH ???

yeah - well OK - sure thing - anything you say FISH and GAY$ - er - I mean ***$ and GAME - er - I mean - FUR and GAG - er - I mean - forget it -

THEY SUCK -

Trapper ED


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

BigfootTraps said:


> http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml;jsessionid=ec2c50d2d49f96d41d631f747f33?bill_id=201320140AB1213&search_keywords
> 
> This is the LINK to CALIFORNIA AB1213 - now LAW - signed by GOVERNOR - " NO FLUSH" - October 15, 2013 to commemorate HITLER'$ MEIN KAMPF ???
> 
> ...


Here is a few HIGHLIGHT$ of what I am speaking about - the ONEROUS - DEMONIC nature of this BEA$T is that it - AB1213 is the FI$CAL BLUEPRINT of the ANIMAL RIGHT$ agenda - so read it - learn it - and FORMULATE your DEFENSE strategies around IT - and IT'S CONTENT - because this is how they will ATTACK all TRAPPING - HUNTING and FISHING rights - state by state - UNITED we stand - stood - DIVIDED we fell - fall -

OK ???

READ this NOW : below 

This bill would enact the Bobcat Protection Act of 2013, which would, beginning January 1, 2014, make it unlawful to trap any bobcat, or attempt to do so, or to sell or export any bobcat or part of any bobcat taken in the area surrounding Joshua Tree National Park, as specified. The bill would require the commission to amend its regulations to prohibit the trapping of bobcats adjacent to the boundaries of each national or state park and national monument or wildlife refuge in which bobcat trapping is prohibited, as specified. The bill would require the commission, commencing January 1, 2016, to consider whether to prohibit bobcat trapping within, and adjacent to, preserves, state conservancies, and any other public or private conservation areas identified to the commission by the public as warranting protection, and to amend its regulations accordingly, as specified. The bill would prohibit the trapping of any bobcat, or attempt to do so, on any private land not belonging to the trapper without the express written consent of the owner of that property, as specified. The bill would require the commission to set trapping license fees for the 201415 season, and any subsequent seasons in which bobcat trapping is allowed, at the level necessary to fully recover all reasonable administrative and implementation costs of the Department of Fish and Wildlife and the commission associated with the trapping of bobcats in the state, as specified. The bill would provide that these provisions do not limit the ability of the department or the commission to impose additional requirements, restrictions, or prohibitions related to the taking of bobcats. By changing the definition of a crime, the bill would impose a state-mandated local program.
The California Constitution requires the state to reimburse local agencies and school districts for certain costs mandated by the state. Statutory provisions establish procedures for making that reimbursement.
This bill would provide that no reimbursement is required by this act for a specified reason.
Digest Key
Vote: MAJORITY Appropriation: NO Fiscal Committee: YES Local Program: YES 

Notice it says APPROPRIATON$ : no - and Fiscal Committee : YE$ ???
They love that !!!
That means it costs them NO money to IMPLEMENT this program - yet they get to RAKE in the DOLLAR$ - in excessive FINE$ and REIMBURSEMENTS - from the IMPRISONMENTS - SEIZURE$ and other BOOTY and LOOT they recover from the TRAPPER$ they prosecute - for stuff like - not checking your traps daily - or no numbers on your traps - or illegal takes of protected game - trapping in protected areas - using illegal devices - selling fur taken with illegal devices - setting devices on private property without permission - trepassing - and a host of almost any other thing you can possibly imagine - including - baiting your traps with COTTON BALL$ - because they look like a SOUTHBOUND RABBIT headed NORTH ???

yeah - well OK - sure thing - anything you say FISH and GAY$ - er - I mean ***$ and GAME - er - I mean - FUR and GAG - er - I mean - forget it -

THEY SUCK - Richard Nixon - come get UR gag on - :chillin:

Trapper ED


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

(g) The Legislature further finds that a rise in the demand for bobcat pelts in China and other foreign markets has resulted in a substantial increase in the number of trappers taking bobcats as well as in the number of bobcats taken for commercial purposes in California.
(h) Reliable population estimates do not exist for bobcats statewide in California and neither the Department of Fish and Wildlife nor the Fish and Game Commission possesses adequate data to determine a sustainable harvest limit for bobcats.
SEC. 3.
Section 4155 is added to the Fish and Game Code, to read:

4155.
(a) Beginning January 1, 2014, it shall be unlawful to trap any bobcat, or attempt to do so, or to sell or export any bobcat or part of any bobcat taken in the area surrounding Joshua Tree National Park, defined as follows: East and South of State Highway 62 from the intersection of Interstate 10 to the intersection of State Highway 177; West of State Highway 177 from the intersection of State Highway 62 to the intersection with Interstate 10; North of Interstate 10 from State Highway 177 to State Highway 62.
(b) (1) Through the commission&#8217;s next regularly scheduled mammal hunting and trapping rulemaking process occurring after January 1, 2014, the commission shall amend its regulations to prohibit the trapping of bobcats adjacent to the boundaries of each national or state park and national monument or wildlife refuge in which bobcat trapping is prohibited.
(2) Commencing January 1, 2016, the commission shall consider whether to prohibit bobcat trapping within, and adjacent to, preserves, state conservancies, and any additional public or private conservation areas identified to the commission by the public as warranting protection. The commission, as necessary, shall amend its regulations through its next subsequently scheduled mammal hunting and trapping rulemaking process to prohibit bobcat trapping in any area determined by the commission to warrant protection.
(3) The commission shall delineate the boundaries of an area in which bobcat trapping is prohibited pursuant to paragraph (1) or (2) using readily identifiable features, such as highways or other major roads, such as those delineated for Joshua Tree National Park in subdivision (a).

Here is one last chance to read this LAW - it's a BAD LAW - but that is GOOD - why?
WELL - it will serve to wake up the other TRAPPER STATE$ - before it is TOO LATE -
GOING - GOING - GONE - Take this for what it is worth -

California had the STEEL JAWED TRAP in 1990 - then lost it - OFFSETS only - then PADDED JAW TRAPS - 4 x 4 - shock springs - much $$$ to convert - 3 years later - LOST the PADDED JAW TRAP as well ??? WHY ??? ANTI - CHRIST

SUPER ANIMAL RIGHT$ - read it and WEEP :


----------



## TrapperX (Oct 4, 2013)

codeman said:


> Just wondering if "trapper x" or anyone else can tell me where they buy 14gauge 1x2 wire mesh in 100 foot rolls for 67.00???? Thanks so much.



*Fowler's Farm-City Sales Inc 
*

2876 W Washington Rd
Ithaca, MI 48847
(989) 875-3976


$62.10 plus tax 

Not sure on the gauge but have made over a 100 traps and works great.


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

TrapperX said:


> *Fowler's Farm-City Sales Inc
> *
> 
> 2876 W Washington Rd
> ...


Looks to be standard GAW 14 gauge - 1" x 2" - 100 ft roll ?
Trapper Ed - thanks for the heads up - however - shipping is the problem -
SO find the local supplier if you can - OK ?

I have mine already - NOW - are there MICHIGAN TRAPPER$ how need any traps ?
I can buy and build whatever they need - if they want 1 x 1 wire mesh 14 gauge -
U need heavy J clips for these I think - and the material bends way harder -

1 x 2 " would bend easier - 
I suppose the doors are @ issue so these need to be secured from slipping back and forth too much ? I like the idea of plastic tie wraps - HD type - quick and easy -
However - how reliable are these - they would deteriorate quickly in sunlight - as plastic maybe - in under water - a season - or so ???

I need to find a better source of hardware / clips - fencing supply perhaps -
These heavier traps - require more tools - benders - presses - shears - pliers -
etc.
How many guys in MICHIGAN use these colony traps - ???
Would any be interested in floating traps - and can u guys use barrel traps ?
What does the law require as to size - limits ???
8 " mouth

Trapper ED


----------



## codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

TrapperX said:


> *Fowler's Farm-City Sales Inc
> *
> 
> 2876 W Washington Rd
> ...


I appreciate your info and the time you took to help me out!!!


----------



## BigfootTraps (Jan 12, 2014)

If you still need instructions on how to do it - or what you might need to do additional to what has already been explained - try my You Tube Channel - ED TV - Google Roadrunner Wildlife Attractors - it should come up on the search engine - with a host of other stuff.

You will find a host of trapping videos - all by other people - and there are videos on how to make colony traps - and a bunch of other type traps - including survival type - snares - deadfalls - etc. There are probably over 500 You Tubes cataloged on the site alone - plus a bunch of Free MP3's samples - Roadrunner Cartoons - and ???

Check it out - Trapper ED - always FREE


----------

